# Einstein pipe?



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

What type of pipe did Einstein smoke? I have looked all over google which shows but not what type of pipe or even his favorite tobacco...


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I always figured him for a VA type of guy.

Really,Unless it's written somewhere only close friends or maybe family would know what he smoked.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

From what I've seen on a few threads here, he smoked quite a few different pipes, including a churchwarden


----------



## Dog_Soldier (May 27, 2008)

According to Cornell and Deihl Einstein smoked a House of Winsor blend called "Revelation". Cornell and Deihl has thier own version of that blend called "Epiphany".


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Dog_Soldier said:


> According to Cornell and Deihl Einstein smoked a House of Winsor blend called "Revelation". Cornell and Deihl has thier own version of that blend called "Epiphany".


which is pretty good


----------



## Doc Holiday (Jul 14, 2008)

This is one of his signature pipes

http://www.smithsonianlegacies.si.edu/objectdescription.cfm?ID=268


----------

